# Calling all Mentors/521; Problem Solvers/529 and Strategists/528



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I decided to make this thread for all (in any combination of) 52Xs since I am having trouble figuring out whether I am a mentor/521, problem solver/529 or strategist/528 and I was hoping that the response in this thread - explaining why you are one of those three types will help me to figure out which is my tritype.


----------



## Distill (Jul 4, 2013)

@*Snowflake Whisperer *Hey, I'm 95 % sure that I'm a 9w1 - 5 - 2 (definitely a 9w1). Also sx/sp and INFP (for the record). What are you having the most trouble with working out? I'll try to answer any questions as best as I can (although apologies if the 9-ness makes everything vague. Trust me, it can do).

If it helps I can talk a little bit about why I think my 2-fix is third in my tritype. I don't exhibit a lot of 2-ish traits - they tend to come out in flashes here and there, but not that often. However, I've always felt the need to give and do something for the world and people - I realise that you could explain that from the point of view of the good-naturedness of the 9, or it being considered the 'right' thing to do via my 1-wing, but I do feel like it comes from a 'positive' place rather than an 'it's the right thing to do' place. I just feel like it's ingrained in me, even though I have extremely sp parents who have always valued home and asset building. I've always been drawn to saving the world for no apparent reason. On top of that, I'm definitely an so-last, so it's not like it's driven instinctually.

I know that's not directly helpful given you're looking at 8/9/1, but I hope it relays how I feel my third fix manifests itself in my behaviour.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Distill said:


> @*Snowflake Whisperer *Hey, I'm 95 % sure that I'm a 9w1 - 5 - 2 (definitely a 9w1). Also sx/sp and INFP (for the record). What are you having the most trouble with working out? I'll try to answer any questions as best as I can (although apologies if the 9-ness makes everything vague. Trust me, it can do)[. . .]
> 
> [ . . . ]I know that's not directly helpful given you're looking at 8/9/1, but I hope it relays how I feel my third fix manifests itself in my behaviour.


No thanks, that does help a lot. =) My gut fix being last and being that I mostly use my head and my heart centre, makes my gut centre kind of vague and I relate to all three of the tritypes. I'm currently leaning to 521 right now as I'm extremely idealistic and very concerned about the right thing to do but I also sometimes space out (9) and I can sometimes also be single minded and aggressive in getting my way (8). 

ETA: love your sigpic btw.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Snowflake Whisperer said:


> No thanks, that does help a lot. =) My gut fix being last and being that I mostly use my head and my heart centre, makes my gut centre kind of vague and I relate to all three of the tritypes. I'm currently leaning to 521 right now as I'm extremely idealistic and very concerned about the right thing to do but I also sometimes space out (9) and I can sometimes also be single minded and aggressive in getting my way (8).


Have you reviewed the basic fears, basic desires and key motivations of each type? This is how I came to my conclusions.

Also, I don't see how spacing out or being aggressive means you must be an 9 or a 8. 1s can be pretty aggressive, and any intuitive 5 is probably going to be spacey.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Fried Eggz said:


> Have you reviewed the basic fears, basic desires and key motivations of each type? This is how I came to my conclusions.
> 
> Also, I don't see how spacing out or being aggressive means you must be an 9 or a 8. 1s can be pretty aggressive, and any intuitive 5 is probably going to be spacey.


Yes I have but as I said above; my gut fix is last so I relate to all of them about the same. I guess 1/9/8 in that order. Well, I am definitely leaning to 1w9 being my gut fix. I wanted to hear from Mentors, Problem Solvers and Strategists to see which one of them I related to the most. That's why I created this thread.

So . . as a Mentor, what are YOUR basic fears, desires and key motivations? That would really help a lot.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Snowflake Whisperer said:


> So what are YOUR basic fears, desires and key motivations? That would really help a lot.


I'm quite certain the following is my type 1:

I want to be a leader, but it is not out of any fear of being led or losing control. I want to weed out corruption and to teach people, but I also fear becoming corrupted by power. I'm quite happy to have good leadership, but if someone is a corrupt leader, I will vehemently strive for mutiny. I also constantly desire major change in everything I see as inefficient or corrupt; one such example is my desire to see a complete government overhaul.


----------

